# Pet owner furious over crossbow attack (cat)



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Found this story in my home town newspaper:



> AN ANGRY cat owner has today blasted the troublemakers who shot her beloved pet with an arrow.
> 
> Fortunately the three-year-old moggy, Sooty, survived the ordeal but today her owner, Natasha Wright, has warned other cat owners to be on their guard.
> 
> ...


You can read about it here: Evening Star - Pet owner furious over crossbow attack there are pictures (nothing gruesome before anyone says it! Just a picture of the young girl who owns the cat and a couple of pictures of Sooty).

Stoke (estate) is about 10 min drive from me. Hopefully it isn't one of these people that go on a rampage!

It's disgusting how anyone could do such a thing.

Evening Star


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

Poor little mite.

That first picture, the cat looks like he`s saying "for gods sake woman get rid of it!"


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

God stuff like this really makes me sick.. where do people get off doing things like this to peoples pets?

Do you know what I'd love to see these idiots to be put in a room with a very hungry Tiger and see how they liked picking on that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Beggers belief the evils that some do. Why the heck are we breeding such morons is what I want to know ! What have the parents done to install such evilness . Need a good lesxon in right from wrong! words desert me!

Hope the cat is not too scared mentally from such an horrific oreal


----------

